# Appartement homeshop.



## dubser (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello everybody
I'm from Sorel-Tracy, Québec. I'm retired twelves years ago now ,we chose to sell our bungalow where i had a pretty good homeshop in the basement. So i sold all my life long accumulated machinery. As consolation price i bought a small bandsaw and a light press drill. I save a lot of my hand tools in a heavy wodden cabinet, well organized wich i'm proud of. Everthing have to be compact for I have to share the 10x12 room with my wife's stiching activity. Some mounth ago I chose to replace m'y most missing tool, the métal lathe. I bought a Taïg mini lathe and a lot of accessory available.  I was expecting some déception on comparaison with my gone full size lathe but not so to my surprise.  I'm just beginning using it and I feel that, taking into account its size limitations it is an powerfull tool.

I had to re-discover the tooll & raw material supply. As I will focus on small parts, I need aluminium, plastic, brass and marginally steel. For tooling, KBC is my first choice. For Aluminium and Acetal Aircraftspruce offer a good place with fast response and low cost transportation offer.


----------



## trlvn (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome!  Your Taig setup sounds very interesting.  Can you post any pictures?

Craig


----------



## Bradells (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome!

I’ve got a small sherline setup, so know some of the challenges of smaller machines.

Brad


----------



## Hruul (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome from Regina, SK.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary. 

That Aircraft Spruce is a great place for so many things, I order a lot of stuff from them. They are a well kept secret I think.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyTK (Aug 13, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Marc Moreau (Aug 14, 2020)

dubser said:


> Hello everybody
> I'm from Sorel-Tracy, Québec. I'm retired twelves years ago now ,we chose to sell our bungalow where i had a pretty good homeshop in the basement. So i sold all my life long accumulated machinery. As consolation price i bought a small bandsaw and a light press drill. I save a lot of my hand tools in a heavy wodden cabinet, well organized wich i'm proud of. Everthing have to be compact for I have to share the 10x12 room with my wife's stiching activity. Some mounth ago I chose to replace m'y most missing tool, the métal lathe. I bought a Taïg mini lathe and a lot of accessory available.  I was expecting some déception on comparaison with my gone full size lathe but not so to my surprise.  I'm just beginning using it and I feel that, taking into account its size limitations it is an powerfull tool.
> 
> I had to re-discover the tooll & raw material supply. As I will focus on small parts, I need aluminium, plastic, brass and marginally steel. For tooling, KBC is my first choice. For Aluminium and Acetal Aircraftspruce offer a good place with fast response and low cost transportation offer.


Bonjour de Gatineau je commande souvent de Spruce aircraft je suis pilote de paramoteur. Si vous vous voulez un service en français demandez Régine Hervy Bouchet elle est très gentille.


----------

